# Boost Level



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

What can u run on a stock turbo, what is the best boost controller to use or the best parts to use for the SR20Det motor.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Best boost controller to use is an electronic one. Greddy and APEXi is good. With an electronic controller you can set a minimum boost and a maximum boost for when your everyday driving but someone pulls up to you and starts reving up. Basically it lets you serve people without havin to pop the hood to change the boost manually.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Sleeper180sx said:


> *What can u run on a stock turbo, what is the best boost controller to use or the best parts to use for the SR20Det motor. *


what turbo? T28 can support around 280 and T25 I hear 250... on the SR20 I mean... how much do you want to spend on a boost controller? A manually adjusted one is 45 bucks new and does very well.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you might as well spring for an EBC now, just to save headaches later on down the road. you can adjust the boost with ease and from the inside of your car. 

stock turbos on the SR20DET are usually past its efficiency rate at about 14-17psi. most SR tuners don't even boost past 10psi on stock turbo without a few basic modifications because even past 10psi on that tiny T25 is pushing it. without certain modifications, of course.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

t25 turbos suck i wouldn't even bother running higher boosts when all i got is a sr20det (t25) with no mods... i wouuld just save up my money, upgrade turbo, then running higher boosts and start killing hondas


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

most people don't usually up boost on cars without a couple of mods (usually just intake & exhaust.) There are exceptions to the rule(for Audi A4s for example, stock is considered to be the best intake due to its proximity to the the turbo,) but usually its not recommended to increase boost without these two. Once you put those on, 14-15 psi is what you should take the turbo to if you want to get max power from it without having it blow hot air.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The stock SR can handle 13-15 lbs of boost to give you a 13 second 1/4 mile run at sea level. I've seen it done before. And yes with the stock T25 turbo on it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

T25G with standard intecooler - 12psi
T25G with bigger front mount - 15psi (max recommended turbo boost)
T28 standard intercooler - 10-12psi
T28 with front mount - 15-17psi

Im running 15psi at the moment (creeps back down to 11psi cos of a bleed valve) got 204HP at wheels with standard turbo and front mount cooler and 3" exhaust.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

vodka, you'll also DEFINITELY want to upgrade that weak ass SMIC to a FMIC. it'll give you MUCH better bang for your buck than just an I&E.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

No point of upgrading the IC if the turbo is tapped out. If you do, based on simple volumetric principles, its likely that the intercooler will be too big, and you will experience a pressure drop. If the stock intercooler can hold the boost without pressure drop and/or heat soak, you're alright. Only in the case where the intercooler is sheerly too small for a stock turbo(I don't believe I've seen it happen, but it is theoretically possible,.) would you upgrade it, and if so it would be small and only to prevent heat soak. Never have I seen a stock turbo car where people upgrade the intercooler without touching the turbo, sans 1 exception on the 1st gen DSM, and I don't believe it actually had a great impact, if any at all. Saying that, I have never seen an i/c thats too small for a T2Small,however the T28 may be another story.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *No point of upgrading the IC if the turbo is tapped out. If you do, based on simple volumetric principles, its likely that the intercooler will be too big, and you will experience a pressure drop. If the stock intercooler can hold the boost without pressure drop and/or heat soak, you're alright. Only in the case where the intercooler is sheerly too small for a stock turbo(I don't believe I've seen it happen, but it is theoretically possible,.) would you upgrade it, and if so it would be small and only to prevent heat soak. Never have I seen a stock turbo car where people upgrade the intercooler without touching the turbo, sans 1 exception on the 1st gen DSM, and I don't believe it actually had a great impact, if any at all. Saying that, I have never seen an i/c thats too small for a T2Small,however the T28 may be another story. *


No two ways about it, the stock sr20det cooler is pitiful. It is small, inefficient, restrictive on flow and is badly positioned. If you are after any kind of power increase, it is the first thing you should upgrade. With a larger intercooler on an SR you can safely increase the boost by 5 or 6 psi.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

sorry, for some reason I was thinking of the U12/GTIR IC in this, I'm on the B13-14 boards primarily.Also, it was at midnight, so my recognition processes weren't at their highest. In the back of my mind I was thinking "SMIC, I don't remember these cars having an SMIC," but in the end I forgot about that and just typed the paragraph.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The GTiR cooler is ok - but was known in Rally circles as the "Interwarmer"
Why nissan top mounted it I will never know.


----------



## CCRICERKT1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Front Mont is a must! 

i put mine on and i could feel an instant increase in power. i think the small restricted stock intercoller is worthless. it would get one or two good runs untill heatsoak.

hight levels of boost on the stock intercoller are not really recomended they can cause detination and that is a bad thing. 

and worth the money>>>><<<<<

hks front mount kit, (700.00 ish) 

decent core ($350.00 ish)
custom piping (100.00 ish)
total<<<>>> 450.00 ish

ryan


----------

